# Pond Remodelling?



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Long time no visit but I've been up to my ears in it literally.

Anyway, my long planned pond remodel is finally underway and one of the things we want to do is create an in water rockery but I have no idea on how to stop the rocks from moving.

I did have a thought about buying a bin made from large holed wire mesh if possible but before I go a hunting for such a beast does anyone have any suggestions?

Many thanks.


----------



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

*Anybody??*

If it helps, the pond is rectangular in shape and what we want to do is break up the uniformity of the appearance.

Under the surface the sides drop approx 2ft and then hit a 1.5ft ledge before dropping another 2ft to the bottom of the pond.

We want to break up one of the long sides.


----------

